# Bachmann cv values????



## dozer

Anyone know where to find the values for Bachmann decoders? I have searched high and low on their website and can't find a thing. I have 7 of their new dcc GP-30's and they sure do run good, but I'd like to adjust the top speeds and voltage starts. I know I can get into the decoder on the programming track and just start switching values but I'd really like to know what the values are as a base line.


----------



## edsimmons

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.bachmann.co.uk/pdfs/DCC_onboard_general.pdf

Ed


----------



## dozer

1st off thank you for looking, but that's for the Brachline models which are UK versions. I've tried those values and they don't work.


----------



## nsr_civic

ill see what i can find and add it to my cv value charts post.:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist

i assume you already tried standart CV2 and 5.

i know that is not the answer you looking for.
but i never could get my speciment of bachman factory decoder to program long adress and was also looking for CV table. found this:
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/ez_content/1_Amp_Decoder_Instr.pdf

but it was no good, it still wouldn't program.
now i just factor in cost of digitrax decoder into purchase and forget about any programming troubles.


----------



## dozer

tankist said:


> i assume you already tried standart CV2 and 5.
> 
> i know that is not the answer you looking for.
> but i never could get my speciment of bachman factory decoder to program long adress and was also looking for CV table. found this:
> http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/ez_content/1_Amp_Decoder_Instr.pdf
> 
> but it was no good, it still wouldn't program.
> now i just factor in cost of digitrax decoder into purchase and forget about any programming troubles.


 I did adjust cv2 and 5, and it works just fine. My concern is I want to know what their high and low values are for each cv. I haven't had any issues with them programming to a long (4 digit) address at all and every one of them run great. 1 was very noisy out of the box but I pulled the axles and found a bur on the spur gear. After I filed it down it is now very quiet. Two of them are on the bench now getting mrc sound decoders installed.


----------



## tankist

great that you have better luck then me  on my hand i will not be touching these ever again

the attached document then should have answered it for you - max value is 31. 
although looking at it more closely i can't see Vmax CV adress stated explicitly. i would guess it is CV5 with top value of 31.


----------



## dozer

tankist said:


> great that you have better luck then me  on my hand i will not be touching these ever again
> 
> the attached document then should have answered it for you - max value is 31.
> although looking at it more closely i can't see Vmax CV adress stated explicitly. i would guess it is CV5 with top value of 31.


 In theory yes it should have answered it, but the problem is that is the sheet for the add on ez command decoder. It's not the same as what comes factory installed in the dcc ready loco's. Hence the ability to program 4 digit addresses and 6 function outputs, 128 speed step abilties etc..... in a factory dcc decoder. The EZ add on decoders are very limited, 2 funtion, 28 speed step, short address only capable.


----------



## dozer

There have been several posts on other forums that the factory dcc equiped locos have Lenz decoders in them. Problem is, there's no ID on the decoder when you pull it out and look at it to verify that.


----------



## nsr_civic

might have to ask bachmann directly?, got a lhs with bachmann support?


----------

